# configuring



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Windows needs to update to stay secure. If you've seen this frequently in the last few days, it's because MS released a problematic update and has had to re-release a fixed version of it twice now. Normally you will only see automatic updates run around the second Tuesday of each month unless something critical needs to be pushed down sooner.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You can turn off automatic updates.
Go to control panel - windows update - change setting. You can see what they are set to and change it if you want. you can change the time updating is done as well. 
So if you leave your PC on the updates can be done overnight.

I turned mine off. I do them manually whenever I think it's been too long.


----------

